
Biomarkers and ageing: The clock-watcher - fasteo
http://www.nature.com/news/biomarkers-and-ageing-the-clock-watcher-1.15014
======
fasteo
OP here.

I have read Josh Mitteldorf blog[1] in the past, but was completely unaware of
his line of reasoning regarding aging. This sentence[2] caught my attention:

 _Genes are turned on that destroy us with inflammation and cell senescence
and auto-immunity and programmed cell death, while the systems that protect us
from pathogens and from free radical damage are gradually shut down. Evolution
has left nothing to chance._

And then, the reference to the "Gilgamesh project" seems appropriate:

 _As of now, the GILGA-Mesh project is dominated by numbers geeks (like me)
who practice the “Google approach” to bioinformatics. Huge databases of gene
expression are screened for epigenetic candidates that seem to be well-
correlated with good outcomes. I think what we need is an infusion of
biolochemists who understand something about the body’s signaling networks,
and can orient us toward “upstream” and “downstream” molecules_ [2]

So, I am just posting this in the hope that some biolochemist wants to join
this project.

[1]
[http://joshmitteldorf.scienceblog.com/](http://joshmitteldorf.scienceblog.com/)

[2]
[http://joshmitteldorf.scienceblog.com/2016/05/09/epigenetics...](http://joshmitteldorf.scienceblog.com/2016/05/09/epigenetics-
of-aging-and-prospects-for-rejuvenation/)

